

Show HN: Buy and sell locally without going insane - ksokhan
http://goodsy.co/

======
xkcd-sucks
1\. Signing up without knowing ANYTHING about the service... nope.

2\. It rejects mailinator emails, but fortunately it doesn't reject other
temporary email services :)

3\. It's not a signup for the service; it's just a mailing list. How
disappointing. It doesn't even tell you any details about the service after
you sign up.

All in all, I'm dissuaded from using it when it becomes available, and I'm
glad I didn't sign up with my real email.

~~~
ksokhan
Well, thanks for raising these issues.

1\. I admit the website is light on details. I guess the tagline and copy
didn't entice you at all. Do you buy/sell things though services like
craigslist? You just may not be the target demographic.

2\. I use mailchimp for the email signups. Youre welcome to use a temp email
service if you like, but they might block some.

3\. the sign up form might might need a copy change: sign up for the waitlist.

------
ksokhan
Hey HN, project creator here. Would love to get your thoughts! Cheers.

~~~
pavel_lishin
You're asking people to join the beta and give you their email address with a
very minimal website. I'm not even sure which phone this supports, or whether
there is a non-phone way to interact with this.

Can I browse items for sale via a website?

~~~
ksokhan
At this point, web app (desktop/mobile) and possibly an ios app in the near
future. You are completely right though, this info is missing from the
homepage.

